# Not once, but TWICE!



## 2brokenwingz (Oct 15, 2009)

The first time i was desperate to feel wanted agian by somebody, to feel alive, to feel that pasison once more, and to be noticed. The second time I didn't even want it to happen, but didn't try stopping it either. What's wrong with me and how do i save my marriage now?


----------



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

Does your spouse know/suspect anything? Are you generally happy in your marriage? I don't think there's something wrong with you, but there is something wrong with cheating. Apart from it being amazingly hurtful for your spouse if he/she finds out...even if that doesn't happen you yourself will tend to emotionally detach yourself when you cheat (or else you'd feel too guilty...don't know if this makes sense to you).

Work on your marriage as much as you can. Figure out what's missing from you and try get that in your marriage (not by demanding, but by seducing). Whether to tell your spouse or not, that depends on your relationship and it's a decision you'll have to make.


----------



## optimistvik (Aug 4, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with you.. if you could find answer for this question i bet you can know the answer. are you satisfied in your marriage.


----------

